# creepy video clip I made



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

floating on a lake in a row boat + a friend acting creepy + music + special effects = creepy? or at least I tried.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not bad, not bad at all I like the black and white.

If you're up for doing another version, try one with the person's face more in proportion to the size of the boat.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I like that. Agreed with Roxy on the head aspect. What are you using for software? I've never done anything beyond editing family movies with Movie Maker.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i agree. and i used sony vegas platinum 10(i think 10)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yes, creepy indeed! I agree with the other posts as far as the head size. I am a sucker for a "lady of the lake" kind of thing with hair flowing all around, maybe change to a girl for the ghostly face. (just a suggestion) :biggrinkin:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats pretty darn cool, i bet this could be a very fun hobby to get into,making creepy videos....Don't get any more ideas KPRIMM, you don't have enought time now as it is.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very creepy for 13 sec.


----------

